# SRAM Red BB30 chainset very tight fit on bearings?



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

Not used a BB30 chainset before (always used GXP and Shimano) but I have just bought a frame that uses a BB30 and I have a quick question.

Are the bearings meant to be a very tight fit on the chainset spindle? They do go on but not in the same way as a GXP or a Shimano BB gets built up where they slide into the BB. Is this normal?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

yep, they're definitely tighter than the normal GXP spindle/bearing fit. grease the spindle a bit and give the crank a good strong wiggle back and forth and smack it w/ your hand...it'll go.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Grease the spindle and even then it sometimes needs a little tap. Make sure you are aligned correctly before tapping it. If it wasn't tight the spindle would move around and creak when pushing hard.


----------

